

We are given a special version of LinkedIn - tomaac
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/39gzae/i_cold_call_sys_admins_from_billiondollar_it/cs3bw2c

======
snowwrestler
[https://business.linkedin.com/sales-
solutions/products/sales...](https://business.linkedin.com/sales-
solutions/products/sales-navigator)

